# Theo e Diaz con la Roma. Rebic e Tourè in panchina.



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.

*Calciomercato.it; Rebic si allena ancora a parte. Diaz in gruppo coi compagni *


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.


.


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.


Diaz direttamente titolare mi sembra strano.


----------



## Gamma (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.



Ottimo, abbiamo bisogno di loro settimana prossima.

Certo però che sfiga avere il Porto proprio tra Roma e Inter.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diaz direttamente titolare mi sembra strano.


Per forza, Krunic già ha fatto pena contro Verona, Bologna e Torino; schierarlo titolare contro la Roma vorrebbe dire tagliare fuori dalla partita Giroud e Leao.
Poi meglio un Diaz al 50% che un Krunic al 100% ma che non salta l'uomo e sbaglia gli appoggi come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Roger84 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Obiettivamente tutta questa tragedia di Krunic nn l'ho vista! Nn è Diaz ovvio, ma il suo lo fa sempre...come rincalzo ci sta!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.



bene dobbiamo recuperarne il più possibile sperando che la legge fuori uno dentro uno (dall'infermeria) non si applichi. Almeno ora visto che abbiamo tre partite molto complicate da affrontare.


----------



## Giangy (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.


Pellegri sembra essere sparito proprio dai radar. Anche con il toro zero minuti.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente tutta questa tragedia di Krunic nn l'ho vista! Nn è Diaz ovvio, ma il suo lo fa sempre...come rincalzo ci sta!


Come trequartista è penoso
Gioca in attacco come se fosse in mediana, per questo come alternativa nei due in mezzo è una buona alternativa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Ottobre 2021)

Finalmente il somaro tornerà in panchina !


----------



## Raryof (27 Ottobre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diaz direttamente titolare mi sembra strano.


Ma Diaz la forma non la perde e se la perde la recupera subito, giocando.
E lo spagnolito contro la Roma può andare a nozze visto il gioco che fa tra le linee, Krunic invece, messo titolare, sarebbe un regalo troppo grande per loro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Ottobre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diaz direttamente titolare mi sembra strano.


Con la fortuna che abbiamo, rientra e si infortuna.


----------



## overlord (27 Ottobre 2021)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente tutta questa tragedia di Krunic nn l'ho vista! Nn è Diaz ovvio, ma il suo lo fa sempre...come rincalzo ci sta!


Obiettivamente come trequartista è peggio di una tragedia.


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.


Bene.. speriamo di recuperare presto anche florenzi messias e casti perchè saele e leao hanno 0 energie


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per forza, Krunic già ha fatto pena contro Verona, Bologna e Torino; schierarlo titolare contro la Roma vorrebbe dire tagliare fuori dalla partita Giroud e Leao.
> Poi meglio un Diaz al 50% che un Krunic al 100% ma che non salta l'uomo e sbaglia gli appoggi come se non ci fosse un domani.


Non ho detto che e sbagliato mettere Brahim.
Ho detto che mi sembra strano.
Perché?
Perché conosco i nostri metodi abituali.
Per me e più probabile che entri a partita in corso.

Poi oh... Dipendesse da me farei giocare Diaz con una gamba rotta pure di non vedere Krunic


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2021)

*Calciomercato.it; Rebic si allena ancora a parte. Diaz in gruppo coi compagni *


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS, contro la Roma Pioli ritroverà tra i titolari Theo Hernandez e Diaz. Entrambi partiranno titolari contro il giallorossi. Dovrebbero recuperare anche Rebic e Tourè, ma per la panchina.


Calma e gesso. 
Fino a domenica in quel di milanello potrebbe verificarsi una nuova epidemia figlia di un salto di specie da un canguro che stupra una pantegana.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Ottobre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diaz direttamente titolare mi sembra strano.



Beh di fatto è come se avesse fatto turnover per un paio di partite. Si sarà comunque allenato a casa se era asintomatico. Non è che è stato li buttato sul divano a mangiar patatine e bere birre, spero.


----------

